

Yahoo Tech - goronbjorn
http://www.yahoo.com/tech/

======
rtpg
This is actually pretty interesting site. The prose is really down-to-earth
(easy for non-tech types), the videos are high-quality productions (at least
the ones that I clicked through). It helps that the site is fun to use.

Really hope this catches on.

~~~
nacs
Re: "videos are high quality productions" \-- the video resolution is
atrocious though. It looks to be 360p resolution (go full screen to see true
ugliness).

Also that "Yahoo tech" jingle/gag in the intro video got annoying very
quickly.

I also found it amusing how the search feature for the Yahoo tech site is
"coming soon".

------
xfour
Was looking for a description of how Yahoo! runs its tech stack, found this...

